# First assignment 2008 alternate



## monkeykoder (Jan 12, 2008)

Lights at night.  The assignment here is to find interesting patterns in lights in darkness.  Due Jan 21st


----------



## chantal7 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm how about Christmas lights?


----------



## exkingsmeadchef (Jan 15, 2008)

Indoors but still night time


----------



## exkingsmeadchef (Jan 15, 2008)

A light in the dark






It needs sharpening up i feel.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the submissions.  Keep em coming we need to make this popular enough to get some front page coverage


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Jan 18, 2008)

I really need to get on the ball with this assignment. I have some really cool ideas for it too.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes yes you do.  It IS due Monday.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 19, 2008)

Yessir... I'll do my homework sir...


----------



## lockwood81 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well tried to spell 2008..


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 19, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Jan 19, 2008)

ehh hows this... not really that good but i thought id submit it


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 19, 2008)

NOT GOOD!! You are definately smokin something there buddy.. That bridge is amazing!


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Jan 19, 2008)

really... you think so. not just yanking my chain?


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 19, 2008)

I could see a little bit of post processing happening but I do like it.


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Jan 19, 2008)

and another for this assignment


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't yank peoples chains when it comes to photography and art. You are a fantastic photographer... I love your city scape too!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## ScottS (Jan 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


>


It actually looks like something out of a horror movie! I like it!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks.:mrgreen:


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres my shot at this.. kinda going with the first poster's idea with christmas lights. Our school has this elaborate tree lighting ceremony every year . They decorate all the trees in our quad and light them up!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)

All I can say to that is WOW!


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

Was that shot on film with a light leak or is that an intentional effect at the top?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

intentionally, lol. The story behind that actually , is that one of our schools human relations photographers took a picture taht was similar and it was used on our university's home page for a while. (actaully is right now, if you go to stthomas.edu and refresh a few times it'll pop up if it isnt already the page, but i was trying to recreate it for a wallpaper for myself, and although they probably did it to be able to read the text better, i added it becasue it seemed to give it a more wintery feel somehow


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)

Well it looks fantastic.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah nice pic just figured I would ask.


----------



## Tantallonrox (Jan 20, 2008)

Ahh. What the heck.  Here is mine.  Nothing spectacular but I thought it was different.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are two more that I took while my Christmas tree was up.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

This thread still seems to be doing well...


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)

You still have yet to post some pics MK


----------



## photogincollege (Jan 20, 2008)

So does this end monday the 21?


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

photogincollege said:


> So does this end monday the 21?



Yes it does and we will post more.

I'm not going to post any in here I made up the assignment.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

Fine I'll post


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 20, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Fine I'll post


 

Nice... I knew you could do it!!!


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

Could do what the shot isn't exactly great...


----------



## Garbz (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll just kill 2 birds with one stone. I was contracted to take this photo this week:






The original is 95mpx


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 25, 2008)

Garbz said:


> I'll just kill 2 birds with one stone. I was contracted to take this photo this week:
> 
> The original is 95mpx



Nice shot! Which bridge is that? I thought I knew most of the major metropolitan ones where you are...


----------



## Garbz (Jan 26, 2008)

That's the Story Bridge in Brisbane. Pretty much the only blinged up structure in Brisbane.


----------



## bill-adams-band (Jan 27, 2008)

well i did put something in but like a noob i didnt read the due date P=


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't pay attention to the due date it is more just the time the next assignment will be posted   It means if you miss the due date you have more pictures to take if you want to participate.


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 15, 2008)

Florida State Fair 2008


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 15, 2008)

Florida State Fair 2008


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 15, 2008)

Florida State Fair 2008


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 15, 2008)

Florida State Fair 2008


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 21, 2008)

My first try at shootin the moon.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice.. I really like the one with the black background!


----------

